# My Grandfathers Pocket Watches



## halflife (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello,

New to forum and to the subject of watch collecting in general but hoping that someone can offer some pearls of wisdom on the age and history behind these 3 pocket watches that belonged to my grandfather.










From the left a DAMAS British service watch from WWII I believe the early 1940's. It is marked with GS/TP, 187125 an arrow and I think an X on the rear. I believe doing some reading that the GS/TP stands for 'General Service - Trade Pattern' and refers to a general purpose pocket watch issued to those in the forces where super accurate time keeping was not critical. My Grandfather entered the forces in 1933 and left in 1945 and used to work on the wiring in planes for the air-force so this would fit the criteria for the type of person issued with such a watch I believe. It has a snap back and is wound and adjusted by the stem. Unfortunately it is not running but can be gently coaxed into life with a bit of a blow so I would hope it can be made to tick again. The markings on the movement are 15 JEWELS, 3 ADJUST, SWISS MADE and DRAMAS on one of the wind gears.

The middle watch I have no idea and it is in a bit of a sorry state with the hour and second hands missing, damage to the face and the snap on back looks like a chimp has tried to get inside it. No markings on the movement at all and what looks like Muralto marked on the front but I could do with a magnifying glass to make it out better.

The watch on the right is a bit more interesting, solid silver, wound and adjusted with a key and running thanks to my mother having it restored some 20 years ago for my 18th birthday (given my age away now :down: ). It has a pivoting glass, pivoting rear case and the movement it self pivots out of the whole assembly. Marked on the movement is (I think) M A Michaels of Manchester which I think refers to Michaels, Abraham of Manchester but again I cannot be sure. It also says reversing pinion and has what I assume is a serial number 130247.

Can anyone shed any light on any of the above?










The DAMAS (far left in first picture) movement










Movement from the center watch










M A Michaels (far right in first picture)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

They're all in a pretty bad way.

The one on the left has lost its bow. The one in the middle has lost its crown.

The one on the right looks mid-1800s or possibly earlier.

Your 18th birthday watch will probably need another servicing. 20 years is a long time between servicings. If you're still using it regular-like, it has to go to a watchmaker ASAP for another checkup.

Not sure about the other watches. They look to be fairly modern manufacture.


----------



## halflife (Dec 29, 2011)

Shangas said:


> They're all in a pretty bad way.
> 
> The one on the left has lost its bow. The one in the middle has lost its crown.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice. I will be taking the one I received for my 18th in for a service next week.


----------

